
Google Testing Blog: Testing at the speed and scale of Google - atularora
http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2011/06/testing-at-speed-and-scale-of-google.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FRLXA+%28Google+Testing+Blog%29
======
lifeisstillgood
My challenge is taking client who can barely release twice a year, with manual
testing, and getting them on the path to daily builds, let alone this level of
control over ones environment.

It gives me an insight into how it must have felt being proud spear wielding
warriors seeing "Gatling" stenciled on the side of a large wooden box.

------
sachinag
I love that the logo is the same as the one from Testing on the Toilet, which
is exactly what you think it is.

~~~
thematt
Those were good posts, what ever happened to them? It seems like some of the
Google Testing guys just moved on all of a sudden. Misko Hevery used to have
some great posts/videos as well.

------
jacques_chester
What I like about agile and its fellows is that it takes old ideas and turns
them into one-click tools.

My theory of software development process is that tools are the dominant
shaping force.

Waterfall was a fit for the word processing era. Build a big document, hand it
off. Changing the document is a pain, so write it once in advance. And so on.

The advent of bug tracking tools showed how individual work packets could be
packaged, sliced and dealt with individually.

Similarly, this tool revisits the ideas of traceability (previously achieved
with spreadsheets, basically) and change matrices / change ripples. Because
it's automated, it actually becomes part of the process, rather than an
impossible burden.

